# Lighting ADA nanos



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Im planning on getting either a ADA 45-P or the 30-C.

I would like to use t-5s or power compacts. I prefer T-5s because of heat.

Need to be able to find bubs easily and in the 6500K range, not a fan of 10ks

45 is 18" so Im thinking 36watt PC-Pretty easy to find

30C is 12", I found the Current Duel 18 watt PC but dont think it will be easy to find bulbs. And an not a fan of the fixture. Looking for a better option.

Looking for a little help for those of you that have them and options on lighting that I missed. Thanks!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm currently running the current satellite 2X18W on the ADA 30-C. Too lazy to switch out one of the bulbs, which is an actinic/10000K bulb. But the plants still are growing wonderfully. The fixture fits perfectly and with the included legs, makes the overall look more complete.

They do have 6500 bulb so you can also switch out. I actually discovered the combination of blue from the actinic and the white from the 10000K make pleasant view.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Paul, does that fixture have a fan? Is it loud? No problem growing any plants under that amount of light?


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I have used Current's 12" 2x18watt fixture as well. I swapped the actinic out for their Dual Daylight bulb. I grew this tank
Over a 45-p, basically a 10 gallon, NACU the plant club sells Current's 20" 40 watt fixture. Both lights work great and do not get nearly as hot as a comparable Coralife fixture. Neither have fans, but I've never felt the need.

There are no T5 fixtures smaller than 24"


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I considering this light over the 30-c

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_74&products_id=1565

Think it will be enough to grow some higher light plants, ie HC?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Real nice tank, think Ill got for the 30-c after seeing this tank!



apistaeasy said:


> There are no T5 fixtures smaller than 24"


Coralife now has and 18" T-5 fixture


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Real nice tank, think Ill got for the 30-c after seeing this tank!


Thanks!



bigstick120 said:


> Coralife now has and 18" T-5 fixture


Do you have any links? I just did a search and came up with nothing. I also went to Coralife's website and couldn't find anything under 24".

BTW, good find on the Catalina light. It is nice and small. 39 watts over 7 gal.(5.57 wpg) should work great to grow HC. You'll need to find a way to mount it since it is too small to fit on the tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

18" T-5 saltwater version only

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

I have their 10" fixture over a 2.5. I was going to get the legs, similar to coralife legs, I think that would work fine


----------

